# plowing out mail boxes in Ontario ?



## Belleaire Care (Sep 21, 2007)

Hi guys,

Does anyone know or can suggest the pricing for clearing snow from Canada Post 'superboxes' ? The street corner multiple letter box units.


Many thanks,

Mike


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Last year the mail boxes in Newmarket went for $40/box for the year. There are almost 600. The one on my street is on the street so you have to deal with the street plow. 

I must say they do a real crap job.


----------



## jg244888 (Dec 22, 2008)

How do you get these contracts?


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

You have to find out when they come up for tender. The would be on Biddingo and in the paper. Not sure how these guys make money. Maybe they don't.


----------



## musclecarboy (Aug 19, 2007)

These and the guys that plow out YRT bus stops destroy the trucks. up and down curbs a few times each stop, 20-25 stops per hour, nailing the plow on the curb each time. No idea what these dudes get paid.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

its thru mcmann construction, The deal is $30 / box / season... and you supply the pickeled sand and your insurance covers any slip and falls... I was offered to do 1100 in Kitchener / Waterloo.... 1 truck can do bout 25 per hour.....


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

$30 for the entire season? Or, $30 per event?

Something doesn't make sense.........


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

The entire season !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I had a few meeting with Doug Coleman, owner of doug coleman trucking and mcmann construction...... and told him... aparantly they only go out 12 times per season, but it has to be done on 1" trigger by 9:00 am.
I told him to piss off, youd be stupid to take on these contracts.... but some people cant add a few #'s together or are just too stupid... funny thing was I seen one of his trucks driving around doing them in kitchener for the first couple events


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

and if there are 5 or 6 boxes beside each other... you only get paid for the 1 stop... if you got paid by the box, it wouldnt be bad at all... But, I think he needs a few new trucks... and someone has to pay for them........... lol atleast it aint me, i feel sorry for the sucker who is tho


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Almost all the boxes in Newmarket are on the sidewalk side. That means shovel them out by hand. Most are an area 2'X6' and they are really close together. You could do them with any small pick up and a shovel.


----------



## Mr Bigblock (Dec 9, 2008)

40 bucks a season per box plus im responsable for salt and ins. where do i sign uppayup Are they F****** they can shove it in thier ass 40 bucks per time and i will clean then with a toothbrush if they want otherwise go away


----------



## BlackIrish (Dec 22, 2007)

I was offered 400 boxes @ $75 ea for the season, no limit. With the right equipment it could be profitable. I passed.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

The mail box on my street is on the street side. The street plow leaves one hell of a mess. Last year the packed snow was 18" deep. You felt like a giant getting your mail.

This year I have seen the guy that got the contract. He is younger then 20(looks like) driving a F550 with a plow and hydraulic tailgate spreader. There was a 4" snowfall and I saw him jump out of the truck, get a shovel of sand/salt and spread it and leave. Maybe 20 seconds and this was on top of 4" of snow. At best they do a crap job.


----------

